# Mitsubishi L200 pickup self build. A Room with a View!



## mojo (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## popuptoaster (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats cool, looks good as well, not top heavy and a nice colour.


----------



## terrywolf (Dec 21, 2012)

looks very good and well built


----------



## leewilliam (Dec 24, 2012)

LOve self builds, always plenty to do on them and develop as you go along.


----------



## ronste (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks great ,any photos of the inside ?


----------



## carthago (Dec 24, 2012)

is it a demountable ? if so what type of jacks do you use can,t see sockets for them to fit,looks good,do like them ,i made one for vwt25 had it for 15 years,gave it too a mate with a t4 crewcab it worked good on that,i made some long legs like axle stands and used a trolley jack to lift the whole motor,undid the clamps,fitted the stands, lowered the jack and pulled away,i never removed it while away,we were always moving on....nice to see show us the inside sometime


----------



## mojo (Jan 9, 2013)

*eugenethejeep*

It is demountable in a sense as in when I buy a new pickup I will install it on that! I'll post some pics of the inside when I find them!  thanks for the interest! cheers!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 9, 2013)

Are the first 2 pictures on a Caravan Club site ? ( Pitch markers look familiar ).

If it is, did you not get the " Camp Commandant " demanding to inspect it before they would let you in ........LOL.

It`s never happened to me but i did see someone who had a Self-Build ( Ex-Ambulance ) being inspected once. I spoke to them 
later and they said they had to prove it had " Cooker, Bed etc. etc. " fitted in it.


----------

